# Suddenly noticed extremely low flow on canister filter



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just after posting an update about the shop light I discovered that my canister filter had extremely low flow. It had been a while since I cleaned it and I was praying that was the problem. Cleaned it and the flow is good again. Right after cleaning did all tests, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates between 0 and 5, before topping up. I got lucky.

I do not clean my canister filter monthly like I should, its usually almost 2 months.

How long do you guys leave your canister filters? Lets be honest now.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Try to put a sponge on the intake in the tank and you will clean the canister once a year. 
All the big particles will remain in the sponge and the canister will do the chemical filtration. 
I clean the sponge every week and the canister every year. I don't believe in cleaning every month the canister. If you clean to thoroughly, you risk breaking the nitrogen cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Depends on how busy I am. Could be 3-4 months before I clean my filters (granted I have low bioload).

In any case, if you are careful and use tank water/dechlorinated water to rinse off your media, the bacteria should be fine.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Check the hoses as well. Sludge build up kills the flow.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

To be honest, your post inspired me to take apart and clean my filter for the first time since I set up my tank about 8 months ago.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

good, im not the only slacker. Last time I did my filter I cleaned the hoses out so I didn't bother with them this time.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I timed mine during my WC , I used siphoned water to clean my filters ,no harm done to my bacteria and save water. WC weekly and canister filter cleaning every three months, if my tank are old already and every week for new set-up for a month....


----------

